# behr or valspar



## jsf93 (Oct 14, 2010)

which is a better ceiling white behr or valspar?


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't used Behr or Valspar in ceiling white but I have painted over 130 apartment ceilings with sherwin wiliams ceilng white in promar 400. Does a great job.
I know that wasn't exactly your question, but I hope it helps.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not used valspar, but have no complaints with Behr's flat paints - which I use on my ceilings. I am not a huge fan of Berh's paint in any sheen more than flat though.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

i've used behr ceiling paint and didn't like it. The coverage was horrible.

I've also used the valspar purple ceiling paint that turns white as it dries. it's even worse than behr. coverage was so/so. but the kicker....used it in a bathroom, and when ever we took a shower the purple started to come out again. i also used it to paint a closet and in the shadows the paint still had a purple tint it.

I repainted over both using Benjamin Moore flat white ceiling paint.


----------



## danielsymonds (Oct 14, 2010)

I've rarely liked Behr and many of my customers over the years. When I worked retail sales at a paint store, customers brought in their Behr for replacement. I would match color and reports would often come back of the difference in quality. Just as important are the TOOLS you choose. Cheap tools make painting much, much harder to achieve good results and ease of application. I almost always use Sherwin-Williams Pro Mar 400 for ceilings. Covers great and looks really smooth. Not made for washing so keep it on the ceiling.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

avoid both. their ceiling paints are horrible. if you only have box stores around get valspars signature series in flat white. it covers well on ceilings and doesn't streak. 

if you have a sherwin williams near you can save some $$ and get their ceiling paint in classic 99 for $25/gal


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

racebum said:


> avoid both. their ceiling paints are horrible. if you only have box stores around get valspars signature series in flat white. it covers well on ceilings and doesn't streak.
> 
> if you have a sherwin williams near you can save some $$ and get their ceiling paint in classic 99 for $25/gal


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PCMLR (Oct 8, 2010)

Deviation from your question, but my favorite ceiling paint is not called ceiling paint and is about $8 per gallon. The difference between wall paint and ceiling paint is basically the thickness, ceiling paint has no sheen whatsoever meaning it's as flat as can be, and it is not really white as pure white tends not to cover as well. 

I bought a gallon of a generic type paint at Walmart called Super Hide in flat white. I bought it to cover beige canvas to oil paint an art piece. This brand was too flat and too thick. I've used every brand of flat white wall paint for this purpose with no problems. It occurred to me that this could be a really inexpensive ceiling paint and sure enough, it was! Minimal splatter, great coverage and adhesion. The only problem was that the pure white made my other ceilings looks dingy even though they had been painted within the same month. I've recommended this paint to many skeptics who now recommend it to others.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

jsf93 said:


> which is a better ceiling white behr or valspar?


NEITHER. Both are crappy paints. Go with a good quality flat from either Ben Moore or Pratt and Lambert. If you were in the paint store I manage, I would sell you this for a ceiling. I sell it for only $17.95 a gallon:http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/8101.pdf.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

jsf93 said:


> which is a better ceiling white behr or valspar?


Neither. They are crap.


----------

